# [SOLVED] Webcam Driver



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been looking for a while and I can't seem to find a specific driver:

*Hardware ID:* USB\VID_046D&PID_08C6&REV_8005&MI_00
*Laptop:* DELL XPS M1210
*OS:* Windows 7 x64

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Webcam Driver*

Nevermind guys, I found it.

It's this driver (R151795.exe):

Download R151795.EXE - Free Download from ftp.us.dell.com

You can't run it automatically after extraction. You have to manually find it through the device manager, unknown device search option.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

There are some that have been successful getting the Vista driver here to install

However this is just the driver and not the software.

Try extracting the file and then update driver through Device Manager and point to the extraction location.


----------



## yesi (Nov 8, 2012)

hey guys , I have a dell inspirion 5030 laptop and I we did a reinstallation of Windows 7 but we cannot get the integrated webcam drivers anywhere. Can some one please help me get the drivers for the webcam. I have BEEN TO DELL WEBSITE NO LUCK. Please help me. anyhow I downloaded YOUCAM and I am getting this error message " you don't have the compatible vga hardware or driver"

Thanks


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Yesi,

You should start a seperate thread, but anyway... please provide the details i provided:

Harware ID...


----------



## yesi (Nov 8, 2012)

helios19 said:


> Hi Yesi,
> 
> You should start a seperate thread, but anyway... please provide the details i provided:
> 
> Harware ID...



os windows 7
Dell Inspiron M5030
x86-based pc
AmD Athlon(tm)11P36
Physical Memory 3GB
Harddrive 300GB


----------

